# APR Annual Holiday Sale and Stage III Raffle



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Holiday Sale and Stage III Turbocharger System Raffle has begun! On November 23rd though December 31st every Tuesday and Thursday APR will announce new sales pricing for select groups of products until the entire produce line is on sale.
This sale applies to all North American APR Dealers. 
In typical APR fashion, our world famous APR Stage III Turbocharger System Raffle is online! A couple times each year APR holds a free raffle to honor our customers and the VW/Audi community. One lucky person will win a free APR Stage III Turbocharger System valued up to $6000! There’s no better way to ring in the new year than doubling your horsepower for free!
REGISTER HERE
Please only register once. Repeat entries will be discarded.
*November 27th Update!*
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - *$599* For a *FULLY LOADED ECU!* Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - *$499* For a *FULLY LOADED ECU!* Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L and 5.2l are *$100 OFF!* Normal Price $499-599
- All Porsche and RS6 ECU Upgrades are *10% OFF!*
- Existing APR Software customers may *UPGRADE* to a *FULLY LOADED ECU* for *$149!*
- Customers Interested in a Single Program Only may take *$50 OFF* the Retail Price!
*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
- 91 Octane Performance
- 93 Octane Performance
- 100 Octane Performance
- Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
*A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:*
- Program Switching :: Ability to Switch APR Performance Maps without Purchasing Extra Hardware
- Fault Code Erase :: Erases ECU Fault Codes
- Security Lockout :: Locks APR Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
- Anti-Theft :: -Kill Switch- Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected








Visit GoAPR.com for full price details!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1259776050697)*

*APR Now offers Gift Certificates!*
We all know family gets confused when presented with car parts, and gifting an ECU upgrade is difficult. Have your loved ones pick up a gift certificate instead and skip the headache!
http://store.goapr.com/giftcertificates.php


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1260225044780)*

Sale Updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1261503175644)*

*U P D A T E*
*We have extended the raffle and it will end tomorrow at noon! Get in your entries today and good luck!*


----------

